# EN: if / whether



## patricknuyttens

peut-on remplacer IF par WHETHER et inversemement?
Quelle est la différence fondamentale entre ces deux conjonctions?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## bongbang

Oui, sauf on peut dire "whether or not" mais non pas "if or not". "Whether" est un tout petit peu plus protocolaire que "if", c'est tout.


----------



## E-J

Bonjour patrick 

*If *et *whether *sont généralement interchangeables:

I don't know *whether/if* I'll be able to come and see you tonight. 
I was wondering *whether/if *you'd like to go to a party with me. 

Pourtant, il faut choisir *whether* ...

_... après une preposition:_

I can't make up my mind *about whether *to go to the party.  
I can't make up my mind about if to go to the party.  

_... avant l'infinitif avec "to": _

I don't know *whether* *to *go out now or wait until it stops raining. 
I don't know if to go out now ...  

_... pour commencer une phrase:_

*Whether you win or lose doesn't matter. It's taking part that counts. *
If you win or lose doesn't matter ...  


J'espère que cela peut vous aider.


----------



## JME

"If it's true" ou "whether it's true". 
Y a-t-il une différence ? Quelle est la forme la plus utilisée dans le language courant?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

D'apres moi, ils sont pareils.  Et moi, je dis souvent "If it's true".


----------



## Macymoo

In english we say:

i don't know whether that's true or not

i don't know if thats (that is) the truth

In the spoken language we tend to use that rather than it when talking about the truth.

but you can say: It can't be true....or I don't believe that is true


----------



## mapping

D'après mon expérience on utilise "whether" s'il y a "or not" à la fin ou toute autre façon de présenter une deuxième alternative (ex: whether that's true or false). 
Example:
je ne sais pas si c'est vrai. on utilise IF
je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou pas. on utilise WHETHER.
On trouve parfois WHETHER aussi lorsqu'une seule alternative est citée mais dans ce cas ça rend la phrase plus formelle.
WHETHER peut aussi parfois se traduire par "Que" comme dans :
You have to do it whether you like it or not : Tu dois le faire que tu sois content ou pas.


----------



## pieanne

Ce "si" introduit un discours indirect, qui dans le discours direct est une question à laquelle on ne peut répondre que par "oui" ou "non".
"Est-ce vrai?" > "je me demande si c'est vrai"
Ce n'est pas un "si" de condition "si c'est vrai, je ne lui parlerai plus jamais"

Normalement on utilise "whether" pour introduire ce genre de question indirecte, mais de plus en plus "if" est utilisé à sa place.
J'utilise parfois "if" dans l'anglais parlé courant, mais je préfère "whether" dans l'anglais écrit.


----------



## Laura91360

Hello

What the difference between "whether" and "if " ? 
are they synonymous ? 

Thanks


----------



## Forero

They are sometimes synonymous.  You can use _if_ to mean "whether" except where _if_ would be ungrammatical:

_I wonder if she's coming._ = _I wonder whether she's coming._
_I'm coming, whether or not she is._ _
I'm coming, if or not she is._  [On ne dit pas "if or not".]

But you cannot generally use _whether_ to mean "if":

_If you are there, I will come._ [Si tu es là, j'y vais.]
_Whether you are there, I will come._ [N'importe que tu sois là, j'y vais.]


----------



## Forero

_Whether_ is used to introduce an indirect yes/no question, usually as a noun:

_Will he be there?
I don't know whether he will be there.

_When used in an adverbial clause, _whether_ introduces a choice (using _or_) and means something like "no matter if":

_We will attend, whether or not she does.
We will attend, whether she does or not.
John will be the tallest person there, whether she comes or her brother.

_


----------



## Tim~!

I don't pronounce them differently at all. Context makes it perfectly clear which word you mean.

As for the differences:

The main one is that_ if_ was traditionally used in conditional structures:

_If it rains tomorrow, we won't play tennis._

_If I won the lottery, I'd buy a big house._

_If I had bought a ticket, I would have won the lottery._

_Whether _was traditionally used in cases where there are alternatives:

_Tell me whether you can come (or [whether] you can't)._

_Whether you like him (or not) you have to respect him._

The good news for you is that the lines are now blurred, and most English people naturally use _if_ in cases where the tradition is to use _whether_.

_I don't know whether/if he's coming_

Since this is the case, use _if_ in cases of doubt, since most English people do anyway.


----------



## JOSS87

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum
Je me demande quelle est l'utilisation de IF et WHETHER
Ces deux mots sont-ils équivalents ? Si non, pouvez-vous m'indiquer des exemples où la nuance serait évidente ?
merci


----------



## Jet Lewis

If introduit une condition. => If you don't mind, i'll check it myself.

Si ça ne te dérange pas, je le vérifierai moi-même


Whether introduit des possibilités alternatives. => I didn't know whether I should trust him or not.

Je ne savais pas si je devais lui faire confiance ou non.


----------



## benji59

*If *introduit forcément une hypothèse ou une condition !
*Whether* se traduit en français par "si" également mais impose le fait qu'il y ait au minimum 2 choix possibles, 2 alternatives !! Plus simplement, on utilise Whether si on peut dire " ou non?" !

Exemple : je me demande si j'y irai= I'm wondering whether I'll go there.
On pourrait rajouter "ou non" donc on peut mettre ce mot !

Voilà une phrase par exemple que l'on utilise fréquemment :
Tell me whether you like it or not ?
Dis moi si tu aimes ?


----------



## sun-and-happiness

> Consider the following (where "si" means "if"):
> _Si vous aviez bien placé votre argent à l'étranger, vous auriez augmenté votre capital._
> 
> The future and conditional tenses are found after si only in the meaning of "whether":
> _Je ne sais pas si les bagages seront fouillés._


 
Je ne comprends pas cette explication, parce que je pensais que "if" et "whether" avaient le même sens. Merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------



## Kolem

_Whether_ est synonyme de _if _seulement dans un sens. On ne pourrait pas dire *"Whether I don't have any money, I can't buy anything."

"I wonder whether she will come or not." "I wonder if she will come or not." = Même sens.

_Whether_ s'utilise pour des questions indirectes, et _if_ peut aussi être utilisé dans ce cas. Mais lorsqu'il s'agi d'une supposition, condition, incertitude, _whether _ne peut être utilisé.


----------



## dugard

Hello ! Quelle différence d'usage entre whether et if ? Les précédents forums ne sont pas aidants! Merci !


----------



## Tatoum

Il me semble que "whether" est utilisé pour un choix entre 2 éléments uniquement..


----------



## GEmatt

Try this for a few pointers.
There are also several relevant threads in the "English Only Forum" that you might like to consult, since you are asking a question about English, and are not requesting a translation.  You might find this one and this one useful, too.


----------



## k0ala

whether = choice or decision to make
ie. "I wonder whether I should go."

if = condition to something
ie. "If I earn enough money, I'll be able to buy a car"


----------



## geostan

There is a functional difference between the two.  _Si_ may introduce a noun or an adverb clause. In the first case, either _if_ or _whether_ may be an acceptable translation. In the latter case, only _if_ may be used.


----------

